# D'Antoni eyes Woodson for Knicks defense



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mike Woodson, former Hawks head coach, is expected to be in New York this week interviewing with Knicks head coach Mike D'Antoni to become his defensive assistant coach, according to a person familiar with the situation.
> 
> Woodson, who coached the Hawks from 2004 to 2010 with a 206-286 coaching record, also is up for the head job in Minnesota.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/antoni_eyes_woodson_yUSwL1egdgerkBFKf3kUJN#ixzz1Tu4n2o7Y


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

This could be the best under the radar move I've seen in a long time. The Knicks have a few good defender around their big 2 and a half. If they can get a new mindset, they would have a real shot of making the second round of the playoffs and giving one of the big boys a run for their money.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Woodson still keen on job with Knicks*


> It is not a bad piece to have on the resume for a Knicks coaching applicant.
> 
> Like Phil Jackson, Mike Woodson also played for Red Holzman during the legendary coach's second stint in 1980-81.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He couldn't hurt I suppose.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Can coaching signings like this actually happen during a lockout? I don't think it would affect negotiations very much.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

VCHighFly said:


> Can coaching signings like this actually happen during a lockout? I don't think it would affect negotiations very much.



Yeah, the Pistons hired Lawrence Frank a week or two ago and the Wolves are interviewing candidate.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Why dont we just FIRE bum coach Dantoni.....*then add coaches. 
This article on Woodson reminds me of the same article the summer of 2007 in Phoenix with the Suns interviewing Tom Thibideau.....
:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> Yeah, the Pistons hired Lawrence Frank a week or two ago and the Wolves are interviewing candidate.



The Pistons Dumars has to be the DUMMEST G.M. next to Isiah, Walsh, and puppet-Ainge. 
Lawrence Frank is far from being a headcoach in the NCAA. 
Frank is best as an assistant-assistant coach in the NBA. 
:gunner: :twoguns:


----------



## shockwave24 (Aug 19, 2011)

Great move for the Knicks. Possible replacement for D'Antoni and a solid one at that.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Knicks have hired Mike Woodson as Mike D'Antoni's defensive assistant and are expected to announce the move later today, according to a person familiar with the situation.
> 
> As reported first by The Post, Woodson met with D'Antoni in New York on Aug. 1 and immediately became the top candidate. But the Knicks were in no hurry to make the hire during the prolonged lockout and because Woodson was still in line for the Timberwolves head coaching job.
> 
> ...


It's offical


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Great Move!


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Really seems like a great add for the Knicks. Congrats!


----------

